# Should I go to the army with my DP/DR



## SpiderS (Jul 31, 2011)

I want to go to the army, In my homeland we have Conscription - one year military service, I really want to support and serve my country and I kinda cope with my dp/dr pretty well, I can do plenty of things hundred times better than my "sane" friends. What do you think?


----------



## dp_kid (Nov 26, 2008)

SpiderS said:


> I want to go to the army, In my homeland we have Conscription - one year military service, I really want to support and serve my country and I kinda cope with my dp/dr pretty well, I can do plenty of things hundred times better than my "sane" friends. What do you think?


well, generally the answer would be that it is not recommended. but you are the only one who can really answer that question. if you really feel like you can handle it then you probably can. but if you have doubts I wouldn't do it.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

SpiderS said:


> I want to go to the army, In my homeland we have Conscription - one year military service, I really want to support and serve my country and I kinda cope with my dp/dr pretty well, I can do plenty of things hundred times better than my "sane" friends. What do you think?


I served 3 years and I am glad I had the experience. I did have some issues with anxiety and "spells/panic attacks", but I was able to muscle through. I was armed at all times, but I didn't see combat. If I had, I probably would have been the first person to sacrafice myself by jumping on a grenade. What did I have to lose? If you can function with your symptoms, You can probably do a year standing on your head.
Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## ruffian_mcnabb (Jul 16, 2011)

...


----------



## davey167 (Aug 27, 2011)

Though I'm not sure I would recommend it, I think combat would be a lot easier with DP, since you don't have to think about the fact that whoever you're attacking are ordinary human beings. Most of the time, I don't know about you, when I have DP, people look to me like cardboard cut-outs. My emotions virtually disappear (apart from the anxiety), so I'm guessing that could be helpful in the military. If you go for it, I think you could quite easily get discharged anyway on the basis of poor mental health - regardless of what country you're from.


----------



## SpiderS (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I really appreciate them, I'm going to visit Military commissariat next week, I will let you know what they say about me. But it's also appears that they're not too desperate for only child in family (like me) for some reason and they're probably going to get rid of Conscription next year or so... anyway I still gonna try...


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

if it helps im joining the army reserves next week, i would definitely consider joining the army if they were recruiting in my country, anything physical help my dp a lot.


----------



## SpiderS (Jul 31, 2011)

Cathal_08 said:


> if it helps im joining the army reserves next week, i would definitely consider joining the army if they were recruiting in my country, anything physical help my dp a lot.


It's good to hear that, I think overall army would mostly benefit my condition, although they still can discharge me for my acne...


----------



## SpiderS (Jul 31, 2011)

So, I'm soldier now! However, it was a really hard and painful experience for me (not army itself, but the fact that I couldn't contact outside world, my parents, friends it made my dp worse), I spent 22 days in quarantine, so I couldn't call or see my loved ones, I was really nervous that something might happened to them, my mind was overwhelmed by this kind of thoughts 24/7, because of this I had (and have) panic attacks again, that I thought would never come back. On the other hand, now understand value of my life much clearly, I fell more connected to the world, which I think is step forward. As for the army I'm sort of security guard at the military base, I work one day for 24 hours, I have very little sleep (2-3 hours) yeah I know that sleep is really important thing in recovering but then I rest for two days, which is quite convenient thing.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Having dissociation and dp may put you at a very serouous risk for very serious PTSD. And I don't know about you, but I don't think I'd want to have people who are spaced out, not here, having visual and concentration problems with weapons. I don't think it's a good idea for anyone who hasn't been clearly recovered for a couple years


----------



## SpiderS (Jul 31, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> Having dissociation and dp may put you at a very serouous risk for very serious PTSD. And I don't know about you, but I don't think I'd want to have people who are spaced out, not here, having visual and concentration problems with weapons. I don't think it's a good idea for anyone who hasn't been clearly recovered for a couple years


I definitely agree, but I did what I did, and it isn't really a hard job, I'm basically guard territory. Btw today for the first time I had appointment with psychologist, who also appears to be the good friend of my mom.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Just please be completely open and honest with your psychologist so you can catch anyhing if it happens before t gets too bad


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm thinking about joining the army too instead of living that shitty life at home doing nothing. Anyway I don't expect to be cured anytime soon so nothing to lose.


----------

